# Moving



## Spierenburg (Dec 19, 2008)

Hello my name is Denny and i have a few questions.I'm planning to move to Australia.In Holland were i got a landscaping/gardening business and would like to start the same kind off business in Australia.

In Holland is a lot of work what's it like in Australia? 

Greeting's Denny


----------



## ChainsawCharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

I would guess that would depend where in Australia you went. Why Australia?


----------



## Spierenburg (Dec 19, 2008)

I have family in oz and i like a new challange.I have been in this line off work for 23 years of wich 16 on my own.

I would like to go to Victoria the area around Melbourne


----------



## treybernhardt (Dec 2, 2008)

*Austrailia!*

There are many areas where I think you would do good, but you need to research this. Many areas are desert like. Many are beautiful cities with beautiful lawns. I enjoy visiting family there at least yearly!
Trey Bernhardt
San Antonio, Texas


----------

